
The market tells you what's interesting and innovative - KentBeck
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/your-market-tells-you-to-expand-the-explore-expand-transition-in-3x/1734904936542363/?notif_id=1513303320342780&notif_t=like
======
taneq
The market thinks that opium is interesting and innovative.

------
avs733
A bunch of analogies an argument does not make

------
gt_
Thanks HN commenters for bringing me back to solid ground. That was rough.

------
jamesrom
So you’re an “explorer” that’s “burning” a “runway” who needs to choose what
to “expand”.

Reading this piece made me dizzy trying to unpack all of the stretched
analogies.

~~~
UncleEntity
I think their "throw stuff against the wall and see what sticks" tweet was way
at the low end of the impression graph so they changed tactics and got
themselves a HN frontpage article.

Now the question is how to monetize mixed analogies since that is apparently
what the market wants. Maybe crypto-analogy kitties or something?

------
jwbsienenskskd
Was this article written by a Markov chain? It’s nonsensical.

~~~
thinkMOAR
Facebook AI most likely then :)

